# DESPERATE:any hope here for loss of muscle tone/mushy stuck stool?



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Read my other threads on the Self-Help board.Suffice to say, I have very little muscle tone left in my bowel. Surgeon offered no suggestions.The only thing I cant stand is the horrible bloating from trapped stool in the p.m. If I dont pull stool out, I feel like Im going to explode all night long. No sex, no fun, no relaxation.Is there any help in hypnotherapy to make the feeling "go away"? I see reg Doc 4/19 and am trying to hook up w/old GI guy


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Joan I'm not sure I can help you out here a whole lot but I know I've read that bio-feedback has been used by some people with pelvic floor muscle dysfunction. I'm not sure if that is your problem or not. But you might ask the Dr. about it. The Hypnotherapy certainly wouldn't hurt you & might help you relax more, & I know it helps with general anxiety even though it is IBS specific.Well I bumped up your post if nothing else. I'm sure someone with more knowledge will pop in here to help you. Hope you feel better soon.







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Joan, BQ is right about the Biofeedback for this. Also, the hypnotherapy would not hurt and will addresse all kinds of aspects of the condition like the bloating, rectal sensitivity and more. The brain can also do some amazing things. However, I would continue to speak with a doctor on the issue.If that doctor cannot help I would get a second opinion and see if you can find someone who can do something hopefully.It will help with the anxiety though.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Thank you for your replies. I certainly intend to go to Doctors. I have an appt with GP 4/19. Am awaiting hearing from GI specialist.Today I actually had diahreea for first time since 1995! (Real, not liquid slipping past impacted stool) But, I'm off work today. See, I also cant go in public since 1995. Prior to that, I had IBSD and stopped at diners, gas stations, etc.Thats why I think at least part of it is psychological.Thanks again, Joan. I'm going to order Mike's tapes.


----------

